# Gorgeous 16 year old!



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 19, 2007)

Two shots from my first model session - studio area was an unfinished basement and white background was from my reflector . . *C&C welcome.*


I know the name on the watermark is different from the one I use here - I got married!!!!  Sorry I had to use a watermark at all but I was told that some people out there steal other peoples photographs . . made me all sad.  Not that anyone here would but ya know, just wanted to protect my work.

Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## guppyman (Oct 19, 2007)

Interesting mood.


----------



## Aquarium Dreams (Oct 19, 2007)

Wow.  She is gorgeous.


----------



## JimmyJaceyMom (Oct 19, 2007)

I understand the watermark thing - I do it too. 

I think the second one is just smashing - and I never use that word.


----------



## NJMAN (Oct 19, 2007)

The cut off head and skin tone dont work for me in #1, but I really like the lighting, pose, and vignette in #2.  Nice job!

NJ


----------



## ~Stella~ (Oct 19, 2007)

The second one is really nice - I think the background is perfect whereas the bright white in the first one isn't doing it for me.


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 19, 2007)

She is pretty and the shots are ok... but she has a nose that you have to be careful how you light her face or it makes it seem a very narrow and long. In the 2nd shot the highlight on the right side (her right side) causes her nose to blend in with her face, which results in a line down the middle that makes her nose look half the width that it is.  The pose is good and I love her hair although if the bare shoulder was less obvious it would help also. Maybe you can tone that down a bit so it doesn't complete for attention with the face? 

Hopefully you took this as constructive, which is how I mean it to be.

Mike


----------



## heip (Oct 20, 2007)

Nice posing and lighting. I see this type of crop(in fashion) all the time. It works for mags but not if you're framing.
Nice work!!


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 20, 2007)

Thank you everyone for taking the time to post - the cc is good.  It was my first time with an actual model so I wasn't expecting to nail it on my first try.  I know that I could've done a lot of things better (in hindsight).

Also, she was new to it - so, between the both of us, it was pretty funny - she didn't know how to pose and I wasn't much help in telling her.

Do you guys have any tips on achieving a good pose/look from the model?  I didn't really know how to inspire her and just getting these shots was very hard.  In many of them, her eyes were "dead". 

Anyway, I'm rambling - and Mike Jordan, thank you for your suggestions . . I did darken her shoulder a bit below - maybe it works better now?


----------



## Mike Jordan (Oct 21, 2007)

Yes, with the shoulder being a bit darker, it is less distracting and lets the face get the attention like it should.

Mike


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 21, 2007)

Glad it works!


----------



## SusieC (Oct 23, 2007)

Great shots, but my fave is #2.  She looks stunning in this one.


----------



## Taralyn Romero (Oct 26, 2007)

Thank you SusieC - she was a VERY beautiful model, I felt very lucky to work with someone so photogenic.


----------

